# shipping furniture



## baja beauty (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi 
Looking to furnish a holiday house in Mexico. Was thinking of trying to order a container of furniture from China and shipping to Mexico. Has anyone had experience here as i have heard that the customs in Mexico are difficult.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

baja beauty said:


> Hi
> Looking to furnish a holiday house in Mexico. Was thinking of trying to order a container of furniture from China and shipping to Mexico. Has anyone had experience here as i have heard that the customs in Mexico are difficult.


As this question is specific to Mexico I have moved it to the Mexico forum.
You are more likely to get the answers you need there.

Veronica


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would banish that though. Mexico has very high tariffs against Chinese goods and you will pay a terrible price increase. Mexico makes furniture and many of the 'name brands' that you see in the USA are actually made in Mexico; especially leather furniture, etc. There is no need to ship 'coals to Newcastle'. If you are on Baja, I know that your sources of supply may be limited, but it would still be wise to shop in Mexico; perhaps Guadalajara would be a good choice. In fact, there are export furniture plants in nearby Ocotlan.


----------



## baja beauty (Jun 26, 2009)

[

Thanks for that advice, part of me knew the answer, but just wanted to get other thoughts to confirm. 

Yes I will have a good look around when I am back there in December.


QUOTE=RVGRINGO;198176]I would banish that though. Mexico has very high tariffs against Chinese goods and you will pay a terrible price increase. Mexico makes furniture and many of the 'name brands' that you see in the USA are actually made in Mexico; especially leather furniture, etc. There is no need to ship 'coals to Newcastle'. If you are on Baja, I know that your sources of supply may be limited, but it would still be wise to shop in Mexico; perhaps Guadalajara would be a good choice. In fact, there are export furniture plants in nearby Ocotlan.[/QUOTE]


----------

